# Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?



## ralf 02 (27. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerne ein Schlauchboot mit Motor zulegen, um auf dem Seen und der Ostsee, insb. Langeland max. 1 km entfernt von der Küste auf Platte und Dorsch zu angeln. Ich habe mir hierzu ein Schlauchboot der Marke Sevylor, Typ T68 und einen Honda 2,3 PS Viertakter herausgesucht. Das Boot ist 2,8 m lang, max. Zuladung 300 kg, V-Kiel und hat eine Art TÜV-Zertifizierung bis Windstärke 6 und 2m Wellenhöhe. Bei diesen Bedingungen will ich natürlich nicht rausfahren, meine Frage ist, ob das Boot für die Küstennahe Fischerei (max. 1km)bei "Ententeichwetter" auf der Ostsee ausreichend sicher ist und der Motor ausreichend Kraft hat, um bei plötzlichem Wetterumschlag schnell wieder ans Ufer zu kommen. Sicherheitsausrüstung wie Schwimmweste, GPS-Gerät, Kompass, Seekarte, Handy sind vorhanden.

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## noose (27. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hi ralf

also für Seen wo Benziner gestattet sind absolut ausreichend, aber auf der Ostsee #d maximal wenn wirklich ententeichwetter ist und du sicher bist (wetterbericht etc...) das das Wetter nicht umschlägt.

Ich habe so einen Wetterumschwung schoneinmal mitgemacht, da wird es selbst für grössere Boote schonmal gefährlich, auch wenns "nur" 1 Kilometer entfernung ist.

Gruss


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

boardie Schütti ist wohl mit nem ähnlichen Untersatz auf der Ostsee in Küstennähe unterwegs ... hat glaub ich nen 2,5 Ps Motor.
vielleicht fragst ihn mal nach seinen Erfahrungen 
denke gehen tut das auf jeden Fall wenn man die Sicherheit nicht aus den Augen läßt.
Vorteil mit so einem kleinen, leichten Gespann ist sicherlich das du das an jedem Strand (bevorzugt dann auf der ablandigen Windseite) ins Wasser bekommen kannst ....


----------



## ralf 02 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo Noose, HD4ever,

danke für die Infos, habe erstmal weiter im Forum gesucht. Die ganz überwiegende Meinung ist wohl, dass 5 PS Motorisierung auch in Punkto Sicherheit das Minimum sind. Solche Motoren kosten dann schon um die 1.000 €, sodass ich dann für diese "Minimalausrüstung" insgesamt mit 1.500 € dabei wäre. Hmm ..... Ich habe gesehen, dass es auf Langeland mehrere Bootsvermieter mit Wochenpreisen um die 300 € gibt, so dass ich für den nächsten Urlaub erstmal ein Boot mieten werde.
Das Schlauchboot (ohne Motor) werde ich mir jedenfalls für meinen Heimatsee (Edersee) holen.

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## detlefb (27. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*



ralf 02 schrieb:


> .......... Sicherheitsausrüstung wie Schwimmweste, GPS-Gerät, Kompass, Seekarte, Handy sind vorhanden.



Wenn du dann noch einen Anker mit 1,5m Kette vorweg und entsprechend lange Ankerleine dabei hast und eine starke Taschenlampe mitführst, wird das schon hinhauen.

Mefohunter84 hat auch ein 3,60m Schlauch mit 2,3PS Honda dahinter funzt super gut.


----------



## Ramon (27. August 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo Ralf

Also ich denke 5 oder 6 Ps sind schon schöner. Ich weiss leider nicht genau wo du wohnst, aber da du den Edersee erwähnt hast kann das ja nicht so weit von der Fulda entfernt sein. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot gekauft. Habe dann einfach eine Anzeige in der HNA "suche Schlauchboot mit 6 PS Motor" aufgegeben und gewartet. Da es an der Fulda sehr viele Schlauchbootbesitzer gibt sollte es kein Problem sein eines zu finden. Mir wurden über 20 Boote angeboten wovon 2 in die ängere Wahl kamen. Meins war 8 Jahre alt 3,35m und nen 6 PS Johnson mit Trailer für 750 Euro


----------



## DroneHH (2. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch grade in der Findungsphase, ob Schlauchboot oder Belly / Ponton-Boot. Zugegeben sind da Preisliche Welten zwischen, aber die Grundidee ist sie selbe: Flexibel sein und trotzdem an die Fische zu kommen. 

Meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse sind diese: Will man nicht alleine (wer will das schon??) raus, sind 3 m das Minimum, besser sind 3.40 oder 3.60. Grade mit etwas gerödel wird es sonst sehr eng. In dieser Größenklasse scheinen mir 5 PS (auch bei Ententeichwasser) das absolute Minimum, besser dann auch einen 2Takter, als 4Takter, weil die etwas mehr Biss haben. (und um einiges leichter sind). 

Das ist zusammen dann ein ordentliches Sümmchen, dass sich da zusammentut. Es bleibt eine schwere Entscheidung. Aber ich geb lieber mehr Geld aus und kauf was Ordentliches, als das ich Mist kaufe, der nachher nicht zu benutzen ist (oder ich lass es ganz, bis das Konto genug hergibt  )

Schönes Wochenende und ein paar schöne Fische Euch!


----------



## ralf 02 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo DroneHH,

sehe ich nun auch so, schon aus Sicherheitsgründen. Das würde bedeuten, man muss schon eher mit 2.000 rechnen als mit 1.500 €. Da ich nur einmal im Jahr für 2 Wochen an die Ostsee komme lohnt sich der Kauf dann letztlch nicht. Auf Langeland gibt es eine gute Auswahl an Booten und -verleihern, daher werde ich mir dort eins mieten.

Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Na Ralf, dann ist deine Entscheidung ja gefallen. #6 

Wie Detlefb schon oben erwähnt hat, geht`s auch mit 2 PS. Sicherheitsausrüstung in selbstverständlich!!!  
Ich bin mit meinem Schlauchboot (3,60 m) im Küstenbereich mi 3 Personen und dem 2 PS Honda 4-Takter bei Windstärke 5 unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt aber nicht gleich den Kopf schütteln. #d 
Bei diesem Seegang muß man natürlich seeehr genau die Bootssteuerung beachten. Maximal leicht schräg zur Welle und dann auch nur mit "Halbgas". Geht auch garnicht anders, da man sonst pitsch naß wird. Natürlich dauert dann die Tour "etwas" länger, da man nicht wirklich Strecke macht. Das größte Problem ist nur das Boot ins Wasser und wieder heraus zu bekommen, ohne das viel Wasser rein platscht. Denn schon ab Stärke 2-3 "auflandig" wird es schwer damit. Aber eins ist fakt. Spaß macht`s am meisten bei 1-2 Windstärken! :m


----------



## heinzrch (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

ich hatte den 2PS Honda 4-Takter, ein feines Motörchen, trägt sich wie ne Damenhandtasche, aber doch sehr filigran und relativ laut.
Jetzt hab ich nen Yamaha 4PS 4-takter, der ist doch deutlich stärker und trägt sich mit 22 Kg immer noch gut. Vor allem hat er nen Tankanschluß und ist dank Wasserkühlung deutlich leiser.
Im Preis gibt er sich nicht soo viel: Honda 2,3Ps ca. 650€, Yamaha ca. 950€.....

Noch was, Frage an die Küstenexperten: ist ein kleines Boot (Píoner 8 oder 10 z.B.) mit nem 2-5 PS Außenborder im Vergleich zu nem Bellyboat oder ner Wathose im Nahbereich (max. vieleicht 300-500m vom Ufer) nicht immer noch um Welten sicherer ?


----------



## Ramon (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass man schon gute gerauchte Boote mit Motor für 1000 Euro bekommt. Zum ausprobieren ob es passt macht kann amn sich ja auch erstmel ein meiten oder von einem Bekannten leihen


----------



## Salmontrutta (7. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich seinerzeit gegen ein Schlauchboot entschieden!

Seit vielen Jahren fahre ich das US-Faltboot

PORTA BOTE Typ 12 mit einem HONDA 5 PS 4-takter

Eine unschlagbare Kombination!
Leicht und damit sehr transportabel. Braucht keine Pflege und macht fast alles mit. Es hat mich auch in schwierigen Situationen nicht im Stich gelassen. Ich fahre nur auf der Ostsee in den fängigen Wochen im Jahr auf Meerforelle und Lachs. Ich nutze die Spinnrute unter Land, oder schleppe auf der 10 m Linie vor der Küste. Es funktioniert alles bestens.
Das Boot arbeitet einfach hervorragend. Getestet und für gut befunden von der Japanischen & US-Küstenwache. Was auf der Homepage steht stimmt! In Deutschland hat es die Zulassung C. 

Mehr Info unter : www.porta-bote.com 

Das Boot kostet zwar ein kleines Vermögen, ist aber jeden Cent wert.

Gruß

Salmontrutta


----------



## Lionhead (7. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*



Salmontrutta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich seinerzeit gegen ein Schlauchboot entschieden!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Salmo,

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.

Das mit dem Vermögen dürfte genau das Problem sein.

Darum sieht man die Dinger auch relativ selten in D.

Ich habe bei meinem Händler schon Pakete aus einem gebrauchten YAM 330 s und einem 5 PS Zweitakter von Suzuki für 800 Euro gesehen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Habt doch ein wenig Geduld, die Saison der normalen Sportbootfahrer ist bald zu Ende. Die sog. Wintersaison beginnt!
Dann sinken die Gebrauchtbootpreise um 15- 20% und die Bootshändle4r schnüren gute Einsteigerpakete um überhaupt Boote verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Dummfisch (7. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Schlauchboot / Motor für küstennahe Fischerei Ostsee ?*

Hallo,
ich bin der Meinung, dass das T68 ungeeignet ist. Wir haben damals mit einem Metzeler Markant (3,30)und 4 PS angefangen.
Du kannst an den bekannten Stellen locker einen Honda 4 Takt 5 PS in ordentlichem Zustand für 500,00 und ein gutes Metzeler Schlauchboot mit Holzboden für 250-400 Euro ersteigern. 
Wir sind damals damit bis Stärke 3 recht weit rausgefahren, Sicherheitsausrüstung vorausgesetzt.
Dann sind wir auf ein Snark Wildflower (42 kg, 3,40, Dachtauglich umgestiegen), die bekommst du bei e*** je nach Zustand ab 300,00. Unsinkbar und leicht, bis Stärke drei und mit 5 PS auf Langeland kein Problem.
Ich persönlich finde 300,00 pro Boot und Woche für ein Mietboot zu teuer. Da hast du bei einem 3-Wochen-Urlaub ein Boot der o.g. Kombination locker raus.
Gruß
Bernd


----------

